# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Microsoft обновила блокиратор обновлений для Windows 7 и Windows Server 2008 R2

## olejah

Корпорация Microsoft сегодня обновила набор программного обеспечения Windows Service Pack Blocker Toolkit, чтобы данный софт включал в себя поддержку Service Pack 1 для Windows 7, в также Windows Server 2008 R2. Как и раньше, вскоре после того, как пакет исправлений SP1 получил статус Released to Manufacturing, вначале он направлялся в систему Windows Update для скачивания вручную, после чего он размещался в системе автоматических обновлений Windows Update. 

Для тех пользователей, которые не желают по каким-то причинам ставить пакет исправлений Service Pack 1, новое программное обеспечение позволяет просто заблокировать его автоматическую установку. Как правило, подобные блокировки применяются, чтобы пользователи могли лучше протестировать используемые ими продукты на совместимость с SP1.

Далее - cybersecurity.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kenio

спасибо за отличные новости!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olejah

Рады стараться. Пожалуйста.

----------

